# possible to keep gains ?



## johnyringo81 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey guys.. i have been working out hard for about 9 years..good diet..( most of the time ) and i have made some pretty soild gains...but i feel like its time to take it to the next level..my body had really hit the wall ...my concern is i dont wana be one of those guys at the gym who blows up like a tick and then u see him a few months later and he is small...is it possibe to keep 80 per. of gains if done right...any info would be great...thanks much


----------



## MR.X (Feb 8, 2009)

80%. Thats a bit of a stretch imo bro. You have to understand that the majority of your weight gain, depending on what u use) is gonna be water weight. Esp. if its your first cycle. If your worried about blowing up too big and then dropping all that water then I'd suggest doing a cutting cycle. This way you will limit water gain, gain good lean muscle, and actually see if thats the route you really want to travel down. Whatever you do definitaly stay away from anadrol and some of the dbol out there cause they may put a good 20 to 30 lbs on you b4 you know it..................MX


----------



## rottsnhell (Feb 8, 2009)

after a good test cycle I usually do med. dose of primo and anavar, I would say kept at least 50-75% muscle and lost most water weight, very expensive though. Like Mr.X says if you dont want to bloat go with the cutters.


----------



## johnyringo81 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the advice..i have been doing my homework on gear ... u think deca 300mg week with sust 250 for 12 weeks followed by nolv. would allow me to retain a good amount of lean muscle ?? thanks again for your time


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 9, 2009)

johnyringo81 said:


> hey guys.. i have been working out hard for about 9 years..good diet..( most of the time ) and i have made some pretty soild gains...but i feel like its time to take it to the next level..my body had really hit the wall ...my concern is i dont wana be one of those guys at the gym who blows up like a tick and then u see him a few months later and he is small...is it possibe to keep 80 per. of gains if done right...any info would be great...thanks much



If you do PCT correct,,continue to diet,,train,,,,supplement,,,it's very possible IMO.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 10, 2009)

johnyringo81 said:


> hey guys.. i have been working out hard for about 9 years..good diet..( most of the time ) and i have made some pretty soild gains...but i feel like its time to take it to the next level..my body had really hit the wall ...my concern is i dont wana be one of those guys at the gym who blows up like a tick and then u see him a few months later and he is small...is it possibe to keep 80 per. of gains if done right...any info would be great...thanks much



As many have highlighted the key is the type of compounds you take. There is only so much good muscle mass you can put on in say 10 weeks. So if you take adrol and put on 15 pounds in 10 days that is obviously just water. Therefore after you finish your cycle most of those gains will slowly (or quickly) go away... as seen in every gym but many dbol/adrol only users. 

But as Alin states it is possible if you do an effective pct and train, eat, rest properly. Say you do a dbol kickstart and 14 weeks of test. Most of your weight will be put on in the first 4 weeks (dbol). The rest of the cycle is used to make those gains sustainable and add to them. The water gives lubrication and helps you lift more weight and gets you stronger and as a result bigger. I have done dbol before and put on 21 pounds and kept 18. But for most of the time be happy with 50% if your doing a long bulking cycle.

As others have stated cutting cycles or ligther ones give you more sustainable gains. The gains you make are lean muscle and take longer... maybe 1 pound per week. 

For you I would go down the middle route. I would use test e and something like tbol. That is a great combo for adding decent mass but enabling you to keep most gains if you do things properly. Ideally if I was to do a cycle and wanted to keep most gains I would do test, mast and tbol. Other compounds would be tren, avar, primo, winny, eq, deca etc. Actually I would even add dbol to the list cos if done properly within a longer cycle it can do wonders.

The key to keeping gains is effective pct. *That window of time were you stop injecting then start pct has to be timed effectively. Your body goes into a catabolic state and your gains are ate away at by all the cortisol production amongst many things. So you have to use pct meds to get yout natural test back online asap. If that length of time is as short as possible then you should keep most gains. To do that I would limit your cycle do 10-14 weeks (12 weeks) and use certain ligher compounds. Moreover to time your pct effectively and to use the right protection meds (nolva and clomid). HCG usage during your cycle will also help matters as it aids futur recovery*.

Lots to take in but I hope it helps. I can provide more detail if you ever want it... such as a good pct regime. I am gonna use the same one for most of my cycles... I have probably listed it about 200 times on this forum. Let us know what you decide to do (if you do a cycle).


----------



## johnyringo81 (Feb 10, 2009)

*thanks elvia*

hey Elvia..cant thank u enough for your information...it will really help me..iam going to listen to you and go the middle of the road for some soild gains...i would love any and all advice u can share on pct ...i am 32 yrs old..5.10..185..i would guess around 8 per. bodyfat...and i will do a 12 week cycle with the gear u suggested...like i said in my first post , for me its all about being able to keep as much of my gains as possibe .. i would be thrilled to put on 5-7 pounds ...thanks again


----------

